# check oil level, WTF



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok, this is getting on my last nerve, followed a Corvette into a hairpin curve, nailed it, check oil level light comes on. :willy:
Pull over next stop, oil full. Get back in, get on interstate, hammer it, check oil level.....................................ok, checked it again, FULL. 
Let car sit all day, hop in, turn the key, pull out on the street, wind 2nd, check oil level. :confused Ok, check it when I get home this time, oil ok. 

:rofl: Take "check oil check" to dealer, dealer looks at it, of course, it doesn't come on idling, changes oil, runs codes, "no code" say's drive it must be weather. (?) Get in jump on highway, wind 3rd, CHECK OIL LEVEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FOR NEXT 2 MILES......
Ok, why the hey do I get this warning everytime I nail it? Just started at 34K. Anyone having this problem? (Why the hell didn't they just put the oil pressure gage in?) This is the first malfunction except for the buttery shifter I ripped out.....


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Sounds like the oil level sensor is acting up. When you mash the throttle the oil gets sloshed to the back of the pan temporarily and w/ a faulty sensor could be enough to trip the warning light. Try to get to the dealer with the light on still and let them see it, or try taking it to another dealer.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Take the service writer for a ride so he can see the light on and verify the problem.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Must be the weather???!!??? :rofl::rofl::rofl: 
Car have arthritis? .....
Lame, just lame...

Oil sensor, or oil sending unit?


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Actually went off twice since the last post, only came on when I nailed it. Got to be the sensor (I hope, motor sounds like a sewing machine, no abnormal ticks, knocks or clicks.) Going back to the dealer and give the service boy a ride....(maybe one he won't forget and regret...):cool


----------



## 50DEUCE (Jan 24, 2008)

sorry to hop in your thread, OP!! i have the same problem except flooring it. it pop on every time i start the engine... oil level high!! no oil leak!! my question is, is there a way to reset this? i tried hitting the mode button, but like i said it comes on every time i start the engine

FYI: i changed the oil about 3 weeks ago and this problem recently happen


----------



## 50DEUCE (Jan 24, 2008)

NVM!! found out how to reset the check oil light!!


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Found out there is a small switch behind the block that "was made in Japan". (?) Switch went south, dealer replaced, no more false alarms...arty:


----------



## Tprien (Jan 6, 2009)

hey man can you tell me exacually were the switch behind the block is i am pretty sure i have the exact problem. I have 50k miles so really dont want to have to take it to the dealer ship. Also would you happen to know the part number of the switch or the name of the part whats it called or anything of that sort any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Michael.Narlock (Jan 5, 2009)

is it the light or the display message? If its the display message then turn the key to the "On" position without turning the car on while its doing the system check push the gas in 3 times fairly quickly then turn it to off. then start her up.


----------



## Tprien (Jan 6, 2009)

done it i am pretty sure it is the same problem as the other guy had with the switch. and yes it is just the display but it comes up every time i floor it so i am pretty sure that it has to be that switch behind the block. I have reset it many time but no change


----------



## POLGTO05 (Jul 30, 2008)

Gents, 

I look like im having the same problem, started last night. Nothing else seem to be wrong, engine runs smooth, oil level is normal, no check engine light, just that check oil light comes on while i nail it. Most of the time it comes on after 3rpm.. 

Does anybody know what the part number of that switch behind the block, it looks like that what im going to be changing first or where else i could start looking.. Thank for all the help Damian


----------



## POLGTO05 (Jul 30, 2008)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> Ok, this is getting on my last nerve, followed a Corvette into a hairpin curve, nailed it, check oil level light comes on. :willy:
> Pull over next stop, oil full. Get back in, get on interstate, hammer it, check oil level.....................................ok, checked it again, FULL.
> Let car sit all day, hop in, turn the key, pull out on the street, wind 2nd, check oil level. :confused Ok, check it when I get home this time, oil ok.
> 
> ...




I had the same problem, and this is whats fixed it.. went to a local gm dealer near my house,, pick up a oil pressure switch sensor at price $72.78 plus tax. part # 12616646 SENSOR. Talked to couple guys at the dealer and from what they told me this sensor has been redesign by GM. Those sensors like to go bad thats what the guy sad, and they have to on stock lol 

This is how the sensor looks like, thats the old one... 









Sensor is located in back of the intake manifold


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

good to know


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I haven't head this problem yet.


----------

